# New Doctor Who - Tuesday at 8PM on CBC!



## Fink-Nottle (Feb 25, 2001)

As above, just a quick reminder that the brand new Doctor Who kicks off tomorrow. It's already a big hit in the UK (the #1 drama last week) and Christoper Eccleston is getting rave reviews. I've been waiting sixteen years for the Doctor to return (and I've avoided the leaked version on the internet) so this is a big night. Plaudits to the CBC for being a coproduction partner and running it so soon... and sympathy to those poor Americans who don't live near our border and are out of luck.

<In homage to the show, please pretend that this post end with a terrfiying cliffhanger... cue the theme... NOW!>


----------



## Brainstrained (Jan 15, 2002)

Can't wait for tonight.

I note though. that Eccleston has already quit and that the BBC is looking for a new Dr. Who.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

*#@#&@!$% !!! *

So, here I am doing my usual evening internet thing, after reminding myself all day to watch the new show at 8:00. At least I can still catch the last half hour. Damn.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

thanks for the update FN
updated episode
Rose is a real cutie
is it just me or did the episode feel a little be thin and the dialogue "espresso-esque?"
i'll probably be watching next week


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Shoot me...I missed it, I was too busy watching Robert Crumb (My hero from the 70's)



Scuse me while I cry now.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

...it was.... okay....

M.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

ok, so now i want to see "Rose" running on a beach in a swimsuit


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Never mind...It's on now on CBC Vancouver, I'm watching it now.
(Thank you time shifting)


----------



## Fink-Nottle (Feb 25, 2001)

Hi MACSPECTRUM,

Have to agree with you... it did hurtle along a little too fast and the plot was a little thin. But then I think the main goal was to reintroduce the Doctor and the Tardis etc, and it did that well. I imagine it will slow down a little in the weeks to come. Next week looks interesting.

Eccleston and Piper were both great... the best moments I thought were them just talking to each other.

The FX were good but not overwhelming... although the Tardis was fantastic. The last scene was the first time that the interior of the Tardis has been seen from the outside through the open doors.

Cheers!


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

I found it a wee bit breezy & quick moving, but the balance of humour & seriousness was bang-on. SFX were competent but nothing spectacular (not necessarily a bad thing). To me, the interior of the Tardis looks like the set of _Who Wants To Be A Millionaire_ melted together with the Warp Core chamber of the Enterprise D.

Even though I've only seen 1/2 of the first episode (see my other post above), overall I'm happy with the new version - and I'll definitely be taping the rest of the series so I can watch at my leisure. Apart from _Jeopardy!_ every evening, I don't really watch television these days - it's kinda nice to have a new show to look forward to!


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

It sucks, but Eccleson has indeed quit the role. Read here for more info: http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/entertainment/4395849.stm and here for more info on some possible replacements: http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment/tv_and_radio/4396295.stm

While it seems likely that David Tennant will get the part, out of that list I'd have to say I'm pulling for Thewlis. 

And for those of you wondering, the second episode is better than the first


----------



## Fink-Nottle (Feb 25, 2001)

Second episode tomorrow (Tuesday)... hopefully the pace will be a little better. Trailer looks interesting.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/doctorwho/video/index.shtml

I'm hearing from the UK that the third episode is awesome and after that there's a two parter so they'll have some more room for plot.

Cheers all!


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

We're 10 minutes into the 2nd episode here in the Atlantic timezone... and just want to urge y'all to catch it when it hits your zone. 

In this episode, you will find proof that Apple will be around forever. Start buying stock!


M


----------



## minnes (Aug 15, 2001)

Yah i got the iPod gag
Cute
The show is growing on me, Im really liking the 2nd episode.
Though the Dr himself is a little bland.


----------



## Eukaryotic (Jan 24, 2005)

I've watched both episodes and think it's pretty good.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

2nd episode was better
still a bit too 'fast paced' with pointless 'keystone cops' type antics
but i'll be watching next week

keep reminding me FN !
i had to watch this one on the CBC west feed that started at 9pm ET

i never knew shrubbery could be so sexy .....


----------



## Fink-Nottle (Feb 25, 2001)

Yes... I still found the pacing a little off but I liked this one better than the first one. Great effects, very witty, and as you say... some very sexy shrubbery. (insert your own 'woody' joke here)


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

I loved the iPod reference (to the Wurlitzer juke-box) and Ecclestone jiving to Tainted Love. And I'd love a phone that could dial into the future.....


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

I liked when they started to enjoy the end of the world to the tune of a classic ballad. That was awesome.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Yes...
The phone call to the past was an interesting idea,

But...
I want to know if there will be Daleks in future episodes or even "The Master"

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daleks
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Master

I miss "The Master" or even Davros for that matter.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Davros


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

There will be Daleks. Or, Dalek anyway.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

What was that tune they rocked out to as the Earth burned? "Toxic" something?

M


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Britney Spears "Toxic"


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Hah! I had just assumed that it was a British band.... (obviously not a fan of Britney). 

Thanks!
M


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

PosterBoy said:


> Britney Spears "Toxic"


She sure is.


----------



## Mrs. Furley (Sep 1, 2004)

PosterBoy said:


> Britney Spears "Toxic"


I am not a fan by any means but, damn, that's a catchy song!!

The best thing for me is hearing the Dr. Who theme at the beginning - it takes me right back to the days when I used to watch the original one!


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Mrs. Furley said:


> The best thing for me is hearing the Dr. Who theme at the beginning - it takes me right back to the days when I used to watch the original one!


Did you listen behind the couch like me???


----------



## JAMG (Apr 1, 2003)

4 episodes - I like it, though they are still introducing concepts as opposed to deep plot development, but that takes time

Is the actor who played Brig. Lethbridge Stuart still alive? He looked pretty old in the "Dimensins in Time" 5 Doctor thing... 

I love references to the past series and at the same time look forward to and loath the prospect of Guest appearances and old story crossovers.


They can be brilliant or hidious...

Great fun though...


----------



## Fink-Nottle (Feb 25, 2001)

Tonight's episode was the best yet... more plot and better paced. I usually detest stories with real life historical figures but Simon Callow was brilliant as Dickens. Good stuff!


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Dang, missed it (was doing my families 2004 taxes on line)...... Even missed the time shift. Dang.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

You could just download it....


----------



## Mrs. Furley (Sep 1, 2004)

used to be jwoodget said:


> Did you listen behind the couch like me???


Okay, last night I was ready to hide behind the couch! Scary!! I loved it.

I get so worked up when that theme song comes on. You know...it seems as though the X-Files theme may have been inspired by the Dr. Who theme...?


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

i missed the first episode and had to download. now i've missed this one and will have to download it to. i wish i could get my sh*t together tuesdays at 8.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Taped the second episode + last evening's, but haven't watched them yet. Probably this weekend; looking forward to it...


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

TMR, if you're downloading them anyway, you need to get your sh*t together on saturday nights, and I think that the CBC is a week behind, too.


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

i don't follow. is it on sat. nights too? you must mean the uk broadcast?

i'm not much of a downloader. bittorent is a pain in the ass. it's just that i was waiting forever for the series premiere and then i missed it so ... what's a doctor who fan to do?


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

The UK broadcast is on Saturday nights (or at least, that is when it show up online). BitTorrent isn't a pain in the ass, finding a decent torrent tracker is.


----------



## Fink-Nottle (Feb 25, 2001)

Hey all... this week's episode is Part One of a two parter. That can only bode well plotwise. On the minus side, I've heard that flatulence is major theme of this story. Now I like a good fart joke as much as the next man but I'm somewhat dubious as to whether this will make good Doctor Who. We'll see. The story is called 'Aliens of London'.


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

anyone see the new daleks on the BBC homepage yet? http://www.bbc.co.uk/doctorwho/

i'm excited at the prospect of there being new dalek episodes. those are the only ones i really liked when i was a kid.


----------



## Eukaryotic (Jan 24, 2005)

Bummer - will miss tonight's episode. But for a good cause..going to see Arcade Fire at Danforth Music Hall!


----------



## Fink-Nottle (Feb 25, 2001)

Good episode... the farting wasn't a huge issue and there were some great effects. Nice looking aliens too plus....

A CLIFFHANGER!

(which was only somewhat marred by preview scenes from next week.)


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Gotta love Porky the space alien. The zipper suits are nicely over the top too. Loved the reaction of the boyfriend to the question about whether he'd met anyone else - "nah, but that's because they thought I murdered my last girlfriend.....".

Beware those who fart in public.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

TroutMaskReplica said:


> i missed the first episode and had to download. now i've missed this one and will have to download it to. i wish i could get my sh*t together tuesdays at 8.


You're not the only one having problems remembering to tape Doctor Who. I've missed taping it twice in high definition. Forgot about it until after 8pm, so I had to tape it on one of the non-high def time shifting channels. Actually, this may be a good time to use the PVRs option of taping every episode. Do it once and it'll catch every episode as long as they don't change the timeslot.

I've watched episode 1 so far and I'm quite thrilled with the new doctor, looks like a good choice. Seems like they're doing a good job updating the doctor to the 21st century while keeping true to old series. It's interesting how the Brits have kept this franchise going for so long. I think I missed a doctor or two between today's and the ones I've seen. But I've seen most of the doctors.


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

you're not going to believe this but i missed it again. grrr ....



> I think I missed a doctor or two between today's and the ones I've seen. But I've seen most of the doctors.


i couldn't quite buy in to the '80s doctors. they were a little too flamboyant or something.


----------



## JAMG (Apr 1, 2003)

One thing I really liked is the Internet conspiracy nutter who has been tracking the Doctor...

That could lead to great subplots... the Doctor has given a virus to the boyfriend to whip the internet of Doctor sightings, but who says he will use it...


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I don't know if I want to watch much more of this series...
It's starting to get soapy looking, You know...
Dare I say..."Low budget looking". 

I miss the older series, They had better plots and better aliens...
Bring on the Daleks!!! Davro's where are you? (I'm bored already)


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Hasn't Doctor Who ALWAYS been low-budget? Or were you being sarcastic?  The Daleks are a perfect example of the low-budget Doctor Who... take a fancy garbage can, put a plunger and a few pipes on it and you have a Dalek. http://www.bbc.co.uk/cult/doctorwho/gallery/dalek/index.shtml


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Talking of Daleks (or, more precisely, the last Dalek), the British Board of Film Censors has deemed that DVDs of Dr. Who cannot be sold to minors (it has a PG rating). The reason for the rating is because the Dalek is seen to be tortured in that episode (they seem to have no problem with Porky the alien pig being shot). Quite apart from the question of whether a mutant jell-o/rotten egg can actually be tortured, it suggests that the Board of Censors is in dire need of extermination.....

BTW, I quite liked the irony of the last Dalek picking up human traits and then deciding to terminate itself.


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

i'm sad to see the daleks go. i thought the last dalek was a bit cheesy - extracting dna from a time traveller rejuvenates him and makes him human c'mon. 

right from the get go the dalek seemed far too human - the first exchange with the doctor in the dalek's holding pen, for example.

i think the dalek should have continued killing people. that's what daleks do.

i really liked sat nights episode, the one that hasn't aired yet. and the one that took place in dickensian times. i'm pretty happy with the series, actually. i wish eccleston would have stayed on as the doctor.


----------



## Brainstrained (Jan 15, 2002)

Eccleston has been an excellent Dr. Who, as entertaining as Tom Baker's.

I also which they hadn't written the Daleks off so quickly. They were the best Dr. Who villains and should have been kept around to terrify other worlds.


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

don't miss this coming tuesday's episode of doctor who. it's the best of the series so far, imo. 

creepy and without so many of the lame gags that marred some of the earlier episodes.

this one's a two parter.


----------



## Fink-Nottle (Feb 25, 2001)

Hey TMR,

You're getting slightly ahead of yourself... the two part story set during the blitz starts next week. This week, Rose goes back in time to try to save her Dad's life...

This show has steadily improved since the first few episodes... great stuff!


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

cool. (/fires up bittorent to get the episode he missed.)


----------



## MBD (Sep 1, 2003)

I'll have to wait a few days to catch it on recording as I have to work on an upgrade that night until I hope no later than 11 pm! Ugh, the hazards of working in IT!


----------



## gruegoo (Dec 28, 2004)

I'd have to say... I wasn't all that impressed with the series to date, but the Rose's Father episode was pretty damn good. If it really does get better (from what you guys have said), then this will definitely become one of the best sci-fi series on the air.


----------



## Wolfshead (Jul 17, 2003)

I also like the new Dr. Who, having been a fan for years. However, you guys do realise that it's a children's show, don't you? (Yes, I know it's shown in prime time in Canada.) Just bear it in mind when the show seems a bit lame.


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

> However, you guys do realise that it's a children's show, don't you?


to be honest, ever since my full frontal lobotomy, i haven't noticed such things.


----------



## Fink-Nottle (Feb 25, 2001)

It was conceived as a children's show in the 1960's but it's really more of a "family viewing" show. In the seventies and eighties the show was criticized many times for extreme violence though, and there are certainly some episodes I would consider to be far more horrific than anything seen on Star Trek for example. I've never met anyone who finds Star Trek scary but I've met many people who claim to be scared to death of Doctor Who. At it's best, I would also consider it to be a far more complex and thought provoking show... the only thing it shies from is sexual content and even that has been hinted at.

I thought this week's episode, Father's Day, was superb. Temporal paradox storylines have been overdone but this was very well written and acted and I felt the emotional gravitas really set it apart. Billie Piper was particularly good.


----------



## MBD (Sep 1, 2003)

Can't wait to watch my recording! Maybe tomorrow night! I must say the darleks always scared me and only the Borg really scared me as much (also the cylons & the new cylons are even scarier!).


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Wolfshead said:


> I also like the new Dr. Who, having been a fan for years. However, you guys do realise that it's a children's show, don't you? (Yes, I know it's shown in prime time in Canada.) Just bear it in mind when the show seems a bit lame.


You know, I never for once thought it was a kid's show. The first time I saw it was on a late-night oldies request show - they show various old sci-fi and other genre TV shows. But now that you mention it, I can see that it was designed as such - the good ol' plot of being able to travel anywhere, anytime, the fact that the Doctor always has a generally younger companion/apprentice, and the general creation of a universe of characters and terms to confuse adults. But than I'd have to agree that some episodes have been fairly scary and violent, and would be too scary for kids, but maybe the British don't worry about violence as much as we do. After all, even their football (soccer) is violent. It's also become quite a sci-fi cult as well, apart from Star Trek, it's probably one of the longest running sci-fi franchises.


----------



## Fink-Nottle (Feb 25, 2001)

Hey Kosh,

It's been around for longer for Trek. The first episode was broadcast in 1963 the day after Kennedy was shot (one reason they referred to it in the first episode of the new series) and it continued for 27 seasons until 1989. Then a long break (punctuated by a mediocre tv movie) until this new production. Star Trek didn't arrive on the scene till 1966.


----------



## Fink-Nottle (Feb 25, 2001)

After a slightly disappointing start (for me anyway) this show is now firing on all cylinders. Last week's episode was quite chilling (to be concluded on Tuesday) and we're in for an interesting ride until the end. The trailer for the next UK episode (Bad Wolf) looks very cool and funny but avoid it if you want to be surprised.

One of the innovative things they are doing is creating websites that are part of the fictional world. I think these are all of them:

http://www.whoisdoctorwho.co.uk/
The site seen in the first episode... now maintained by Mickie. (mild spoilers here)

http://www.unit.org.uk/ (password = buffalo)
The United Nations Intellligence Taskforce who helped fight the Slitheen.

http://www.geocomtex.net/
The American company that owns the internet and used to own a Dalek...

http://www.badwolf.org.uk/
This isn't a fictional site but it contains theories on who/what the bad wolf is... all to be revealed by the end of the season. (mild spoilers here)

Take a look... they add to the fun. And again, I have to throw Kudos to the CBC for bringing the show over so quickly. I understand they are pleased by the ratings so we should be set for the next season too.

Cheers all!


----------

